# What is your favorite kind of omelet?



## SierraCook (Feb 11, 2005)

I am going to breakfast tomorrow and I am going to have an omelet.  I have several favorites, but my most favorite is sausage, green chiles, onion, and Monterey Jack cheese.  What is your favorite kind of omelet?


----------



## Erik (Feb 11, 2005)

I like hashbrowns, cheddar, onions, and bacon.

I could answer this all day!!!


----------



## luvs (Feb 11, 2005)

can i cheat and put my favorite scrambled eggs instead?  
(omelets are too rubbery and overcooked IMO)
spinach and blue cheese and black pepper is good in eggs. i'll have to try the feta. it sounds good. so is cream cheese and scallions.


----------



## middie (Feb 11, 2005)

of these choices i say cheese. but my personal favorite would have sausage, bacon, ham and cheese. probably cheddar


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 11, 2005)

I vote for all of the above and then some!   
If I had to choose, probably ham and cheeseor broccoli and cheese with cheddar, or a Spanish, but I usually do it without the ground beef.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 11, 2005)

my favs are:

chorizo browned in butter, onions, and jalapenos, with hp sauce.

mushroom, onion, broccoli, tomato, asparagus, with ketchup

cubed fried ham and turkey breast, swiss cheese, and onion, with maple syrup

pickled herring and onions, over a mound of home fries and corned beef hash mixed together (lab skaus)


----------



## jkath (Feb 11, 2005)

Monterey Jack, Avocado, Smoked Turkey & Tomato 

or perhaps a bruschetta version: buffalo mozz, fresh basil, diced onions & tomatoes.


----------



## middie (Feb 11, 2005)

copper that's a good song !!! forgot who sings it though.
was it kansas? probably not.


----------



## MJ (Feb 11, 2005)

Mexican omelet with habanero salsa!


			
				middie said:
			
		

> copper that's a good song !!! forgot who sings it though.
> was it kansas? probably not.


Yep, Kansas.
Once I rose above the noise and confusion
Just to get a glimpse beyond this illusion
I was soaring ever higher
But I flew too high

Though my eyes could see I still was a blind man
Though my mind could think I still was a mad man
I hear the voices when I'm dreaming
I can hear them say...

We have the exact same taste in music Middie!


----------



## middie (Feb 11, 2005)

wow... it was kansas?? i'm so proud of myself lol


----------

